# Hochwürden



## bearded

Hallo allerseits

Das Wort 'Hochwürden' ist im Forum bereits als Form der (katholischen, etwas veralteten...)  Anrede erläutert worden.  Was ich aber gerne wissen möchte, ist, ob in denselben Kreisen, wo 'Hochwürden' als Anrede verwendet wird, das Wort auch anders als zur Anrede, z.B. als Subjekt oder Objekt eines Satzes,  benutzt wird/werden kann - und wenn, wie.

Kann man z.B. sagen: _''Ist (sind?) Hochwürden zufrieden?''?  ''Wo ist der Hut von Hochwürden (Hochwürdens?) geblieben?''?_

Ich weiß, es klingt alles ggfs. altmodisch/altbayerisch... , aber ich möchte es dennoch wissen: denn in Büchern ist mir 'Hochwürden' immer nur als Anrede begegnet (und im Leben - ganz selten - ebenfalls).

Im Voraus besten Dank.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Kann man z.B. sagen: _''Ist (sind?) Hochwürden zufrieden?''? ''Wo ist der Hut von Hochwürden (Hochwürdens?) geblieben?''?_


Ja, das habe ich so schon gehört (z.B. in deutschen Filmen der frühen Nachkriegsjahrzehnte)


bearded said:


> Ist (sind?) Hochwürden zufrieden?


Kenne ich eigentlich nur mit _sind_.


bearded said:


> von Hochwürden (Hochwürdens?)


Ich meine, _Hochwürden _wird immer im Plural und ohne Artikel benutzt, daher _von Hochwürden._


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> _Hochwürden _wird immer im Plural und ohne Artikel benutzt, daher _von Hochwürden._


Im Wiktionary finde ich aber:


> *Hochwürden* m (_genitive_ *Hochwürdens*, _no plural_)


und auch das WR-Wörterbuch enthält dieselbe Angabe. Seltsamerweise enthält es auch die Beispiele ''Eure/seine Hochwürden'', die doch auf Plural hinzudeuten scheinen.  Oder bedeutet ''no plural'', dass das Wort im Plural unverändert bleibt?
Die Genitivform ''Hochwürdens'' scheint jedenfalls zu existieren.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Oder bedeutet ''no plural'', dass das Wort im Plural unverändert bleibt?


Es bedeutet, dass es keine Singular/Plural Unterscheidung gibt. Grammatisch benimmt es sich manchmal wie Singular und manchmal wie Plural (als Respektsplural). Das gilt für mehrere Ehrenanreden, z.B. auch für _eure Gnaden_. Es macht keinen Sinn darüber zu philosophieren, ob sie "eigentlich" Singular oder Plural sind. Diese Anreden kommen nur in erstarrten Wendungen vor und sind so zu nehmen, wie sie kommen.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> in erstarrten Wendungen


Gibt's Wendungen, die den laut Wörterbüchern existierenden Genitiv ''Hochwürdens'' beinhalten?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Gibt's Wendungen, die den laut Wörterbüchern existierenden Genitiv ''Hochwürdens'' beinhalten?


Tippt man "Hochwürdens", so findet man fast 100 Einträge mit dem Titel "_Hochwürdens_ Ärger mit dem Paradies" (einem Filmtitel, den ich bei dieser Gelegenheit entdeckt habe).

Ansonsten nur noch ein paar andere Einträge (Übersetzungen!), siehe ↓


----------



## bearded

Also war mein anfänglicher Zweifel (Hochwürdens? #1) schließlich nicht so weit hergeholt. Natürlich ist es heutzutage kein üblicher Gebrauch.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Kenne ich eigentlich nur mit _sind_.


Du denkst hier an den Fall, dass der Geistliche direkt angesprochen wird. Dann würde man natürlich sagen_ Sind Hochwürden zufrieden?_
Jetzt stell dir mal die Situation vor, wenn eine andere Person gefragt wird, z.B. wenn ein Handwerker die Haushälterin fragt, ob der Pfarrer mit den Arbeiten am Pfarrhaus zufrieden ist. Dann würde er fragen _Ist Hochwürden zufrieden?_


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Du denkst hier an den Fall, dass der Geistliche direkt angesprochen wird. Dann würde man natürlich sagen_ Sind Hochwürden zufrieden?_



Das ist dann ganz einfach die Höflichkeitsform, oder?
"Sind Hochwürden/ Sie zufrieden?"


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist dann ganz einfach die Höflichkeitsform, oder?
> "Sind Hochwürden/ Sie zufrieden?"


Würde ich so sehen.


----------



## bearded

Noch einmal meinen besten Dank für alle Antworten.


----------



## radagasty

I recently asked a question in this post, which was closed on the grounds that there has been a similar discussion here, but I am afraid I don't see the answer to my specific question, which is: How does one decline _Euer Gnaden_ in the four cases? Any guidance would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## berndf

I wouldn't decline it at all. It is a completely fossilised expression that defies normal declension rules. I would only add an _s_ in genitve. Here are sentences in all for cases how I would say them (although I can't imagine ever to come into a real world situation where I would use them):
Nominative: _Euer Gnaden belieben zu scherzen._
Genitive: _Ist dies Euer Gnadens Ring?_
Dative: _Ist dies der Ring von Euer Gnaden?_
Accusative: _Noch nie sah ich Euer Gnaden derart vergnügt._

By contrast, when talking about (rather than to) someone who would be addressed _Euer Gnaden_, I would employ normal plural declension rules (again, those I nor sentences one would likely encounter in real life today):
Nominative: _Seine Gnaden schlafen._
Genitive: _Dies ist Seiner Gnaden Ring._
Dative: _Dieser Ring gehört seinen Gnaden._
Accusative: _Ich sah Seine Gnaden vorhin im Park._


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Nominative: _Seine Gnaden schlafen._
> Genitive: _Dies ist Seiner Gnaden Ring._
> Dative: _Dieser Ring gehört seinen Gnaden._
> Accusative: _Ich sah Seine Gnaden vorhin im Park._


I agree with most of what you said above, except dative. Here I'd be inclined to say:
_Dieser Ring gehört *seiner *Gnaden._

And I'm undecided on the use of majestic plural. I guess I'm leaning more towards singular:
_Seine Gnaden *schläft*. Seine Gnaden *hat *sich in seine Gemächer zurückgezogen. etc._

But I think you can find both forms in old books - it was not as standardized as you may think. 
<Here> I found a guideline for Königreich Sachsen from 1840 (page 642, par 18):
_Eure Erzbischöfliche Gnaden ..._


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Here I'd be inclined to say:
> _Dieser Ring gehört *seiner *Gnaden._


That would be singular.



manfy said:


> And I'm undecided on the use of majestic plural.


When talking about rather than to the person (_Seine Gnaden_) singular is possible to my ears as well but not when addresing the person (_Eure Gnaden_).


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> When talking about rather than to the person (_Seine Gnaden_) singular is possible to my ears as well but not when addresing the person (_Eure Gnaden_).


Yes! When used as a direct address, you need the polite form (2nd person plural). Singular would sound like the very outdated 3rd person singular form:
std. personal address, 2nd person singular: Hast Du etwas Zeit? 
std. polite address, 2nd person plural:  Haben Sie etwas Zeit? 
old titles, std. address, 2nd person plural:  Haben Euer Gnaden etwas Zeit? 
old titles, direct address in singular:  Hat Euer Gnaden etwas Zeit?  -> this will be understood as 3rd person singular, and today that has a mocking, disrespectful touch.


----------



## bearded

Was ist richtig:  _Euer Gnaden, sind Sie zufrieden?_ oder _Euer Gnaden, seid Ihr zufrieden?_ ?
'Euer' ist ja zweite Person.

( gilt vermutlich auch für 'Euer Ehren' )


----------



## berndf

_Sind Euer Gnaden zufrieden_. Ich sehe keinen Grund für ein Pronomen hier.

Mit Pronomen würde ich die Ehrenanrede nachstellen, so wie bei der heute noch anzutreffenden Form _Sind sie zufrieden, mein Herr_.

Mit _Euer Gnaden_ widerstrebt mir allerdings jegliches Pronomen. Bei einem so hohen Anrede wie _Euer Gnaden_ ist keines m.E  ehrerbietig genug.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Was ist richtig: _Euer Gnaden, sind Sie zufrieden?_ oder _Euer Gnaden, seid Ihr zufrieden?_ ?


Ich würde sagen: "Sind Euer Gnaden zufrieden?"

Crossed with #18


----------



## manfy

Theoretisch sind beide Formen richtig, aber heute im modernen Deutsch klingt die erste Form sicherlich natürlicher und ungezwungener.
Bei der Queen Elizabeth könnte das vielleicht noch anders sein, weil das Hofprotokoll majestic plural verlangt. Aber es wird auch im Englischen praktisch kaum mehr angewandt. Nach Prince Philipp's Tod gab es viele Dokumantarfilme um das Königshaus und da hat man gesehen, dass die Queen zwar zuallererst immer mit "your majesty" adressiert wird, anschließend wird aber praktisch immer auf Normalsprache umgeschaltet.
Im Deutschen ist das heute das gleiche.

[cross-posted]


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _Sind Euer Gnaden zufrieden_. Ich sehe keinen Grund für ein Pronomen hier.


Und _Seid Euer Gnaden zufrieden_ ist also nur veraltet.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Und _Seid Euer Gnaden zufrieden_ ist also nur veraltet.


Ich halte das überhaupt nicht für richtig. Man sieht das manchmal. Das ist dann aber meist ein neuer Text, der nicht ganz erfolgreich versucht alte Formen zu imitieren


----------



## radagasty

Thank you to everyone who responded to my question, especially berndf and manfy. As the former suggested, I left _Euer Gnaden_ invariant (apart from -_s_ in the genitive), but, in the third person, I went with the latter's suggestion of _seiner Gnaden _in the dative, as that seems to be the form I see in style-guides.


----------

